

Marketplaces: One Vegan's Approach to Chicken and Eggs - earbitscom
http://earbitscom.posterous.com/one-vegans-approach-to-chicken-and-egg-proble

======
joshuacc
Fantastic article. The takeaway for me:

 _So, instead of trying to sell chickens the eggs we had, we just sold them
what they wanted... Suddenly we had exactly the eggs our customers wanted
because we didn't buy our eggs until we knew we had a home for them._

~~~
rfurmani
Then you should have read a bit further:

"Now, literally selling something you do not have as if you already have it is
not advisable. That ad network I worked at went out of business and pissed a
lot of people off along the way. But the practice of selling what you know you
can have before you have it is how you solve the chicken and egg problem, and
it's a delicate art."

There are enough gotchas in the article that I'd like to see how their current
situation works out before passing judgement.

~~~
joshuacc
I did read that. It just seemed obvious enough that I didn't feel the need to
include it in my comment.

------
mcdowall
Great article, am definitely going to apply some of these concepts.

